# Diese Haut hinbekommen?



## nitrobesim (7. Juli 2005)

Hi.
Ich weiß nicht genau, wie dieses Bild bearbeitet wurde, aber wie kriegt man das hin, dass die Haut von demjenigen auf dem Bild so glänzt und irgendwie so weich aussieht?


----------



## Blackylein (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich glaube dazu gab es hier schon mal nen Thread. "Virtuelle Schönheitsoperation", wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
 In diesem Thread wurde folgendes Tutorial besprochen

http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/index.html

 Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter
 emefge


----------



## nitrobesim (7. Juli 2005)

Aber der Effekt ist ja nicht derselbe, oder?


----------



## Blackylein (7. Juli 2005)

Na ja, ihre Haut ist auch total glatt und sieht, meiner Meinung nach, der Haut von dem Jungen sehr ähnlich. 
 Die Haut von dem Jungen weist ja auch keine Makel auf (Muttermale etc.)


----------



## nitrobesim (7. Juli 2005)

Aber die vom Jungen sieht eher so leuchtend aus.
Als wenn man mit einem Weichzeichner gearbeitet hat, aber wenn ich das ausprobiere, dann sieht das bei mir nicht so aus mit dem Weichzeichner.


----------



## Nino (7. Juli 2005)

1. *Ebene duplizieren*
2. *Gauscher Weichzeichner* anwenden
3. Mit Hilfe einer *Ebenenmaske* bestimmte Stellen freistellen.

Aber meiner Meinung nach wurde das obige Bild nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## Leola13 (7. Juli 2005)

Hai,

Boromir hat dazu eine etwas aufwendigere, aber bessere Methode gepostet : 



> Hallo,
> 
> hier eine Anleitung wie ich es immer mache:
> 
> ...



Ciao Stefan

PS : Das Ergebnis hängt aber in jedem Fall sehr stark vom Ausgangsbild ab.


----------



## Clubkatze (7. Juli 2005)

Oder man besorgt sich Neat Image, damit gehts dann automatisch.


----------



## Nino (7. Juli 2005)

Also ich persönlich finde dass dieses Programm nicht gerade für so etwas geeignet ist und Photoshop sowieso die selben Ergebnisse erzielen kann


----------



## ShadowMan (8. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Im Tutorialbereich hier gibts doch das passende Tutorial: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164782.html

Ebenfalls auch mal hier suchen. Das Thema hatten wir schon sehr oft und dabei sind allerhand nützliche Tipps gefallen.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Zum Bild: Schon peinlich, wenn man sein Bild mittlerweile schon bearbeiten muss und das dann auch noch auffällt...


----------



## versuch13 (8. Juli 2005)

Hi, vielleicht hilft dir auch das hier weiter:

golden glare




 Gruß


----------



## FoRi (24. November 2005)

Nino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich persönlich finde dass dieses Programm nicht gerade für so etwas geeignet ist und Photoshop sowieso die selben Ergebnisse erzielen kann


 
  ich finde es als das Beste was es in dem Bereich gibt zur Zeit. ich benutze das auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Deagl0r (28. November 2005)

Tut mir leid das ich hier jetzt einfach mal total theman unabhängig ne frage stellen muss....
Kennst du diesen Jungen? ist das zufällig Jo?


----------

